# A problem with therapist



## startspreading (Jan 4, 2012)

Everything was going well. I was even feeling better with the medication, having better thoughts and enjoying more my college course.
Until I knew my therapist was pregnant. I felt miserable. I couldn't even look at her, so I stoped attending the sessions.
Is it normal, I mean, part of SA? Or fear of pregnant women is another phobia?


----------



## julianac13 (Jul 11, 2010)

My therapist is pregnant too, she is due in March. It helps if you talk to her about it. I have abandonment issues so she always reassures me that she will be back. Talking about your feelings about it really helps!


----------



## startspreading (Jan 4, 2012)

Well, what I felt was something like it was a betrayal. :afr
Sometimes I may think that everything goes around me, because I'm an only child and have always been very spoiled. Maybe it has something to be with this feeling.
The issue is that I kinda don't trust her anymore.
Thanks for the answers so far!


----------



## Organ (Jan 10, 2012)

startspreading said:


> Well, what I felt was something like it was a betrayal. :afr
> Sometimes I may think that everything goes around me, because I'm an only child and have always been very spoiled. Maybe it has something to be with this feeling.
> The issue is that I kinda don't trust her anymore.
> Thanks for the answers so far!


Wow, this happened to me too. She ended up going on mat. leave, and I didn't take that very well. They ended up transferring me to another therapist.

All in all, I have my abandonment issues, but you have to remember, they aren't betraying you, per se. They're just moving on with their life, and they will be back, of that you should have no doubt.

If you don't trust her anymore, perhaps it would be best to see a new therapist. But I completely understand where you're coming from. If you ever need to talk, just let me know!


----------

